# New Cellini Evoluzione V2 - blinking green light



## enomis

Hello everyone. I am new to the forum having just acquired a Rocket Espresso Cellini Evoluzione V2.

The machine arrived yesterday and I carefully unpacked it yesterday evening. After filling the reservoir with tap water I turned on the machine and opened the steam valve as directed in the manual. The green light blinks but the pump never turns on.

I have filled out the service form at the Rocket Espresso website and need to wait until Monday to reach the dealer. In the meantime, I thought I would check with the forum to see if I possibly missed something.

I have read how the Rocket machines rely on the mineral content of the water to sense when water is needed. I have tried using both tap water and (flat) bottled mineral water. I live in Norway and though the tap water is quite good here I can't imagine that it is so free of minerals that the machine won't sense it.

I appreciate any pointers you might have for me.

Thank you!


----------



## jlarkin

Strange one, I've not got the machine but with others I've had to remember to put the float in the tank when I'd taken it out.

Also just read that you can plumb in or tank feed some of them. Have you checked that switch?

Hopefully somebody with one has other ideas as well.


----------



## Wobin19

You can check the switch but I would not expect the light to flash in that case. Perhaps remove the water tank and make sure there is water in the little reservoir where the sensor is.


----------



## DavecUK

Wobin19 said:


> You can check the switch but I would not expect the light to flash in that case. Perhaps remove the water tank and make sure there is water in the little reservoir where the sensor is.


yup and that the wires are connected to it. Flashing green light means it thinks it's out of water.

P.S. It could also be the wiring to that little flip switch for tanked or plumbed is bad.


----------



## enomis

Hi again! Thank you for the quick replies. As far as I understand the Cellini does not have a float in the tank. There is a small sensor where the reservoir sets into the machine that detects the presence of water using a small electrical current - hence the need for water with enough minerals in it to conduct (I have read that people using distilled or water filtered by reverse osmosis have had some issues). I have checked the little reservoir under the tank and there is water there so it seems that the tank is sitting properly in the machine.

I have also checked the selector switch (tank vs. plumb) and it is currently set to tank.

Unfortunately the mystery is not yet solved.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## 4085

From Davec when he reviewed this for BB. Have a read through and on page 9 it talks about the light

http://coffeeforums,co.uk/showthread,php?27286-New-Cellini-Evoluzione-V2-blinking-green-light


----------



## enomis

Hi dfk41. I am having trouble with the link in your reply. It seems to be sending me right back to this thread. Do you mind posting it again? Thank you!


----------



## enomis

Hi again. It's not the exact model but I think the information in the review regarding water sensing etc. is the same. Unfortunately I don't see any new information that helps with my situation. Though the water reservoir is full my guess is the sensor is not sending the correct message on to activate the pump and fill the boiler.


----------



## Thecatlinux

If I am not mistaken the tank lifts out , try that and then reseating in place .


----------



## funinacup

Had this before and replaced the coupling/connector at the bottom of the water tank which fixed the issue.


----------



## enomis

Hi Thecatlinux. Thanks for the suggestion. Before trying to start the machine the first time I took the tank out and cleaned it, filled it and reinserted it in the machine. I have checked that it's set in all the way. There is water in the little well underneath the tank so I am pretty sure its seated properly to allow water through. At this point I think I'll have to wait to hear from either Rocket or the distributor. I am still holding out hope that there is an easy solution to this.


----------



## enomis

Hi funinacup. What was the issue with the coupling/connector at the bottom of your water tank? Was it not opening enough to allow water through?

With the machine off I tried emptying the tank and reinserting it. As I am reinserting the tank I can see that the spring loaded "plug" at the bottom of the tank is being pushed up and some of the residual water in the well under the tank is being pushed back into the tank. Is there a certain amount it needs to open to allow proper water flow?

Thanks again for all the input. I appreciate the problem solving spirit.


----------



## enomis

Quick update. The Cellini is on its way back to the dealer and they should be sending me a new one. I have been in touch with both the dealer and Rocket directly and everyone is stumped with regards to what the problem could be.


----------



## Fevmeister

enomis said:


> Quick update. The Cellini is on its way back to the dealer and they should be sending me a new one. I have been in touch with both the dealer and Rocket directly and everyone is stumped with regards to what the problem could be.


Good luck, I think we'd all like to know what the problem turns out to be!


----------



## enomis

Question for Rocket owners: how was your machine packaged when it arrived? I have been in touch with Rocket and they said the machines should be shipped standing up. Mine arrived packed on its side in a slightly larger box with some packing peanuts.


----------



## funinacup

They arrive in branded Rocket boxes with moulded foam inserts. If it's been reboxed then perhaps the original box was damaged


----------



## enomis

Yes, mine arrived in a branded box that was inside a second slightly larger box with packing peanuts. It was however on its side and not standing. I'm just wondering if this is typical even though Rocket does not recommend shipping the machines laying down. I'm also trying to decide whether to have the distributor send a new one even if they aren't following Rockets recommendations.


----------



## Jenn in San Diego

Hello! I see that this thread is from 6 years ago, but I stumbled across it looking for answers and I thought I would chime in, in hopes I can maybe help someone else going through this. My husband and I bought the Rocket Cinquantotto just about a week ago. On the second day we got the "tank is empty" notification even though it was full. We had only used spring water- no distilled, or reverse osmosis water. We had heard that the sensors need to read the minerals in the water, so knew to try added a cup of tap water- still got the flashing light.

So here's how I fixed it: I lifted the water tank out, put it back in. Not exactly high tech! Then did it a couple of more times. Suddenly an air bubble came up! I believe there was air trapped in the tube leading from the tank to the machine. It immediately started heating once the bubble came up.

I hope this helps any other frustrated espresso maker out there!


----------



## RocketTim

Jenn,

You are correct about the Rocket Cinquantotto which has a low water sensor. This works by 'sensing' the ions in the water.

As an Official UK Rocket dealer we supply a Rocket water reservoir filter that helps to maintain the balance of minerals in the water.

https://********.co.uk/collections/barista-kit/products/rocket-espresso-water-reservoir-filter

We have also found that the water reservoir can need adjusting to ensure it fully meets the sensor. We do this during our free white glove handover when our engineers deliver and setup your machine for our UK based customers.

Tim


----------

